

Amazon AWS Security: Multi Factor Authentication (MFA) with Google Authenticator - seclabor
http://blog.celingest.com/en/2013/05/07/aws-security-using-multi-factor-authentication-mfa/?reddit

======
linuxsec
yeah!

